# culinary school query



## goddess (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi,
I'm interested in starting my career in the culinary field and I was deciding between California culinary academy and the city college of san francisco. I read some of the other posts and got the impression that the CCA is no great shakes. Does it really make no difference to job opportunities. I was under the impression that graduating from there would open doors for me that city college would not. Is it worth the 40K? 
Also I was wondering was wondering what kind of a reputation the city college program had. I havent heard much about it and any information anybody can give me would be great.
I have also heard vastly differing accounts of how much culinary students who have just graduated make. Can anybody give me a realistic idea of how much I could expect to make upon graduation.
I am very confused at this point and any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

$$ wise in my neck of CA. expect 8-10/hr tops with your education. 
Of course ymmv . 
About school, like many, many others here and elsewhere have said it's a starting point giving you the why's of cooking. No matter what the school says ya got a few years-or more-to go before you call yourself a chef. Of course this also depends on you and your ambition.
I tend to hire cook school grads more often than not provided they have the right attitude and understand that theres more to this biz than that diploma. A friend's cousin of mine who owns a high end rest. will not hire grads or anyone with more than 2 thermometers in their pocket .
I would start the city college course if it's not too expensive and start in a kitchen somewhere to see if this is what you want. I don't have any statistics to back me up but i'd say less than half of culinary grads are still working in kitchens 5 years later.

hth, danny


----------

